# My golden's bad breath caused by food



## scagigal (Feb 5, 2008)

I have an 8 year old golden and when I got her from my girlfriend's parents she was obese at 79lbs being a runt. People always asked what kind of dog she was. SHE IS A PUREBRED. That is how bad it was so I switched her food from Purina, big mac of dog foods, to Nutro Senior Large Breed.

A year has passed and she is now 55 lbs. and looking beautiful. But after she switched food fully there was something we noticed, bad breath. So since then we have been brushing her teeth twice daily, got her teeth cleaned, give her 2 large milkbone treats a day. AND still bad breath.

Could this be a cause from the dog food. If so, what brand of food would you suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome,
I dont have any answers for you but went searching and found this one thing on a website. I read that there is some stuff your vet can give your pup to help with the bad breath. Good luck. And congrats for getting her weight down and making her more healthy. 

*Bad Breath*

While bad breath caused by dental disease may not be too serious if caught early enough, some odors may be indicative of fairly serious, chronic problems. Liver or intestinal diseases may cause foul breath, whereas a sweet, fruity smell may be indicative of diabetes. If your dog’s breath smells like ammonia or urine, kidney disease is a possibility. Any time you notice your pet has bad breath accompanied by other signs of ill health, such as loss of appetite, vomiting, weight loss, depression, excessive drinking or urinating, schedule a visit to the veterinarian.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe it can be caused by food. I had switched to something and so did my friend and both noticed the dogs breath was horrible in a matter of day of feeding that food. I would reccomend Canidae usually works well for most people and pets.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

My Golden had very bad breath even after having her teeth cleaned at the vet. She was eating kibble and it didn't seem to matter what brand I tried, the bad breath was still there. Her breath actually smelt like poop and a yawn could clear the room. We too were brushing her teeth and I spent $30 on a mouth gel from the vet that was supposed to cure bad breath. Nothing worked until our pet food store manager suggested raw food. She is now on a raw diet and the bad breath is gone (it was gone almost from the first bone). I spoke to a Golden breeder who feeds raw and she told me the kibble was probably fermenting in the stomach. The raw food with it's enzymes naturally clean the teeth and is processed faster by the stomach.

If you don't want to feed your dog raw food, I would suggest just buying large beef marrow bones with a bit of meat on the bone. Let your dog chew one of these bones a couple times a week. I bet it works! 

Just a reminder to never give cooked bones of any kind.


----------



## griffin (Apr 16, 2008)

My breeder has been giving all of her dogs fresh chopped parsley in their food. Its remarkable on how her dogs do not have bad breath or a typical "doggy smell" even if they are wet!!!


----------



## janet (Apr 14, 2008)

our Lizzy has on the moment inflammation of the bladder
and her breath smells like urine
is this normal with this inflammation or should i go to the vet again with this??
_(we went to the vet last saturday, and she has medication for 10 days ) _


----------



## Goldie Oldie (Mar 27, 2008)

*for Goldilocks!*

Hi there,
I just began the switch from Kibble to a Raw diet with my one 4 yr Golden.
That was 2 days ago. He is lethargic, not himself at all. He appears to have a stomach ache! I have given him plain pumpkin and a little yogurt yesterday, seemed to help.
Can you tell me what you found with the "transition" period on the raw diet. I gave him a chicken neck on day 1 and he ate it but kind of coughed for hours afterwards.
I want to continue but am a little concerned.
Any thoughts or comments on this new way to feed would help ease my mind about it all. Somehow I just cant get my head around giving him raw chicken necks!! I am currently feeding him Mountain Dog Food (raw, all natural but commercially prepared)
Thanks much,
L


----------

